# Why isn't my add blocker working



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2022)

Up until a few days ago, my add blocker was working. I have 2 one has a hand in a red shape and the other says ABP. Did something change?


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2022)

There are several things that you can do Sassycakes,
to get it working again.

If two have stopped at the same time, it seems that
maybe your cache is needing cleared, all browsers
have instructions on how to do that, if you have some
sites that recognise you when you visit, then you don't
want to delete all the cookies, be careful.

You can remove the ad blockers from your computer,
restart it, then download them back and instal them
again.

I assume that you have already asked Google what to do.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2022)

Check the settings on ABP and make sure that you have both  Block ads on This page and This site switched on.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2022)

I still can't figure out how to get ad-block back i had it for years.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2022)

Check your ad block extentions, to see it they are durned off or have been disabled.  This may happen when you get a new version of Firefox.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 2, 2022)

My suggestion would be to give uBlock Origin a try.


> uBlock Origin is a free and open-source browser extension for content filtering, including ad blocking. The extension is available for Chrome, Chromium, Edge, Firefox, Opera, Pale Moon, as well as versions of Safari prior to uBlock Origin has received praise from technology websites and is reported to be much less memory-intensive than other extensions with similar functionality. uBlock Origin's stated purpose is to give users the means to enforce their own (content-filtering) choices.


Been testing it against Ghostery.  uBlock's block stats are about double Ghostery's.  They seem to run side-by-side, with no performance issues


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> My suggestion would be to give uBlock Origin a try.


I have uBlock Origin extension in Firefox 107(for Arch-Linux 6.0.10-arch2-1). It aggressively blocks _everything_, I need to spend some quality time getting familiar with its settings.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 2, 2022)

@Sassycakes Have a look here - *https://helpcenter.getadblock.com/h...299-AdBlock-uninstalled-or-disabled-in-Chrome *

If you use a different browser the process should be roughly the same.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 2, 2022)

Any add blocker that works is a friend of mine.  I hate adds and will until the day I die.  Most adds treat the viewer like they have an intelligence IQ of around 25.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 5, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I have uBlock Origin extension in Firefox 107(for Arch-Linux 6.0.10-arch2-1). It aggressively blocks _everything_, I need to spend some quality time getting familiar with its settings.


@Nathan I swore by Ghostery as an ad blocker, but after running without Ghostery or others and only had uBlock as an add on in Firefox I pulled up the updated reports, according to the stats in 4 days normal browsing it has blocked over 7,800 since install.  I'm not sure what that's saying or has blocked, it doesn't appear to be blocking anything I miss.

I'm not a member of any other forum, Facebook or any social site other than here.  But if it's blocked that much in 4 days, think what I'll be avoiding after this.  I do have Prime as well as Walmart.com accounts, but my browsing is usually done by 5 PM Pacific and startup is usually around 7 AM.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I still can't figure out how to get ad-block back i had it for years.


If you have not updated your browser, maybe AdBlock no longer supports your browser version. Happened to me with my FFx version.


----------

